
Show HN: JavaScript, ES6, ES7, ES10 Where Are We? - azukaar
https://medium.com/engineered-publicis-sapient/javascript-es6-es7-es10-where-are-we-8ac044dfd964
======
proxybop
That’s the best breakdown of the ES proposals I’ve ever seen. I wish this
existed a year ago when I was trying to explain it to a coworker.

I’m glad someone took the time to put this together. Also, I did not realize
that the native functions for most of those features were available, and
considering they are faster than transpilers like Babel that polyfill
everything, I need to check my webpage compiler outputs to make sure i’m not
needlessly polyfilling for the 1.8% of IE users I don’t care about

~~~
azukaar
Thanks you very much! I really appreciate your comment!

